# Wild Camping in built-up Areas



## carol25singer (Feb 13, 2007)

Can anyone advise me on how we stand if we park up and spend the night outside someone's home please?  We go to lots of Folk Festivals but am very loathe to buy weekend tickets which mean that we can camp on the festival sites.  This is because I only go to 'singarounds',(DIY song sessions) and the driver (him indoors) doesn't go to anything these days!  Just drives me there!!
I've just been 'talking' to a festival organiser and it would cost us £78 for 4 nights camping and 2 season tickets, needless to say I said no thank-you.

If they had been prepared to allow my husband to come and in effect 'stay in the van' i.e. not go to anything I would have been prepared to buy 1 season ticket plus camping which would have been £51 but they wouldn't make any allowances that he is my carer - I am registered disabled.

We're not bothered about pretty views just somewhere near for me to stagger back to when I've finished singing!

So I was just wondering how we would stand if we parked up in a side road for 2 nights - usually a festival only lasts Friday until Sunday - which would probably be outside someone's front door/front garden.  Any advice please?


----------



## Trevor (Feb 13, 2007)

I reckon if you dont know the persons whos door you park outside of they wont like it


----------



## virgil (Feb 13, 2007)

I personally wouldn't!

Our front garden butts up to the road and I hate it when anyone parks and gets out of their car and whilst doing so tramples all over the garden, they are not doing any damage, it's just that I think it's disrespectful!


----------



## roifromnwales (Feb 13, 2007)

surely  the solution would be to both have mobiles and then when you have finished singing, summon your hubby and go to a previously located place that is out of the way.
i personally would be tolerant of someone parking outside ours [as long as they leave no mess] but then I'm educated in the ways of wildcampers.
and as i keep standing on my soapbox saying we should have the right to camp then it would be real hypocritical of me to not like it.


----------



## roifromnwales (Feb 13, 2007)

just to dd

I'm not sure i would like to be parked outside someone's house myself.
i usually try to camp as far away from other people as i can

except for sharing a layby with a trucker......


----------



## Trevor (Feb 13, 2007)

roifromnwales said:
			
		

> just to dd
> 
> I'm not sure i would like to be parked outside someone's house myself.
> i usually try to camp as far away from other people as i can
> ...


I reckon you hit the nail on the head with that reply Roi


----------



## carol25singer (Feb 13, 2007)

The place that I was thinking of is a street of terraced houses so we could be visiting anyone in the road! We have a 16ft. Devon Camargue Renault Master van conversion that is only 16ft long - I don't know about the weight but shouldn't imagine it's as much as 3.5 tons.I really wondered how we stood in the eyes of the law to park outside a house?
It's not something I would want to do on a regular basis!!


----------



## Trevor (Feb 13, 2007)

You pay road tax  and the rest of it so you are alowed to park but sleeping there for two nights i would not think so in the eyes of the law,maybe one night and a different place the next night, snap i have a Renault Master  as well.
what ever you decide good luck and have a nice time.


----------



## jondeau (Feb 14, 2007)

I have to admit that I find suburban areas one of the best and safest places to park in if you are staying in a large town or city.

I often work away from home and rarely have the chance to park in idyllic rural surroundings.

I do avoid parking directly outside somebodys house, but it is usually fairly easy to find a stretch of quiet road, perhaps with high hedges or boundary walls to the houses and other vehicles parked there.......(but with plenty of spare parking places)

I might add, you do need to be discreet, don't put out the awing or get the barbeque going.

The idea is to just to make it look as though the vehicle is parked up overnight and nobody is 'at home'

Not quite in the spirit of true wild camping I know, but I am talking about those occasions when you have no choice but to be in a built-up location. And believe me, the suburbs are the best, safest and quietest places to be at those times.


----------



## ian81 (Feb 14, 2007)

We have stopped in industrial areas at the weekends especially Friday and Saturday nights. Just take the usual precautions and try and beware of dark corners! Often too you can find unsecured WiFi!!!


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Parking*

You could see if any one in area got a van and would let you park on there drive.When concerts on here ,people even put a sign up and charge for parking.


----------



## lady barnet (Feb 14, 2007)

There is absolutely nothing in law to stop you parking where the hoofing doofing you like (notwithstanding yellow lines)(forgive me have baby in house and swear in gibberish).

The only thing that went through my mind - terraced houses and parking tend to be a little jam packered and i think you actually might find it a tad tricky fitting 16ft in a residential street in amongst all of the other cars.  I cant think that anyone would mind terribly in any case for one night - stop where you want but be prepared to move should you find a bunch of hooligans outside the window


----------



## carol25singer (Feb 14, 2007)

YES that happened to us in December in Ypres, well it was actually one hooligan.  We'd been in the T.I. office in the afternoon and asked about camping, they said that the campsite was closed but that we were welcome to stay in the main market square.  The Christmas Market was on, all very romantic after we'd been to see the Last Post at the Menim Gate.  Anyhow we bedded down about 11, everything had gone quiet.
Must have been about 2a.m. someb---- banging on the window and swearing in some foreign language, then after a couple of minutes we heard what sounded like someone dragging something heavy and metal around., so both of us were wondering what the H--- was going to happen next!!
We didn't know you could pack up in a Camargue as quick as we did, boy did those seats swivel quickly, and then drove for nearly an hour to an aire that we had used before - good job we hadn't been drinking!
It certainly gave us both a fright, although we did enjoy the 2 months that we'd been away enjoying the warmer weather.


----------



## Journeyman (Feb 15, 2007)

*Parking*

You could try this....
http://www.parkatmyhouse.com/search/advanced/



Keep it Wild keep it Free!!


----------



## sagart (Feb 17, 2007)

My son always found he could park anywhere in the UK (even on red lines in London) as his vehicle was German registered and ran on German plates...sadly he has now become UK registered and has to be very careful


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 9, 2007)

Personally I try to keep away from built up areas as I like my solitude and the open country. I also think there are possibly some areas where if you parked up outside someones house they might take offence and you might end up with the m/h damaged.


----------



## guest (Mar 9, 2007)

billy1000 said:
			
		

> Personally I try to keep away from built up areas as I like my solitude and the open country. I also think there are possibly some areas where if you parked up outside someones house they might take offence and you might end up with the m/h damaged.


if i go to my mums for a party or go into oswestry town sometimes we stay the night outside my mums house on the street he he he we do look a bit funny when we get the bbq & deck chairs out on the path.........joking


----------



## JOHN WEST (May 15, 2008)

*street parking*

hi  ive stopped plenty times out side homes street parking, just dont pick a place that feels a bit rough or busy/noisy, {night clubs}   ,over night is normally okay just dont make any noise yur self and just go to bed and dont leave your lights and tv on,   they might peep out of there curtains now and again or check there gates and \dustbins,      i have had problems with parking outside b&bs ;;the owners just dont like it [i dont know why ??}
       and i just leave quiety in the morning  ,,some places i have stayed for a few nights but its been at sort of holiday places seasides,and my van has not been in anyones way or looking directly into someones frontroom window


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 15, 2008)

JOHN WEST said:


> hi  ive stopped plenty times out side homes street parking, just dont pick a place that feels a bit rough or busy/noisy, {night clubs}   ,over night is normally okay just dont make any noise yur self and just go to bed and dont leave your lights and tv on,   they might peep out of there curtains now and again or check there gates and \dustbins,      i have had problems with parking outside b&bs ;;the owners just dont like it [i dont know why ??}
> and i just leave quiety in the morning  ,,some places i have stayed for a few nights but its been at sort of holiday places seasides,and my van has not been in anyones way or looking directly into someones frontroom window



i think that is the way to go to some degree ,dont know about parking outside someones house, but to me the best way is to have a good time at some town or place and then move to a nice quiet pull in or lay bie spend the night and away the next morn. we have had some great times in whitby then later on driven a few miles to the top of blue bank to the car park a meal a drink overlooking great scenery usually there are 4 or 5 more vans staying there ,and next morning what a veiw and it is quite a good place for a meet as opnly about 15 mins drive is heart beats location the adensfield arms as it is in the program is very welcoming and a nice car park to stay for a drink and a walk round the village .


----------



## wildman (May 16, 2008)

***** said:


> In the eyes of the law u would be quite legal & no lights required if under 3.5 ton.
> You must park on the correct side of the road & not near a road junction.
> There is a specific measurement (forgot it)
> Like other members, I would not do it. Find somewhere quiet or a car park.
> ...


In the eyes of the law you need the land owners permission to sleep overnight in any vehicle, don't have it you are breaking the law. That is a stupid law but can be enforced so if anyone objects you could get a knock on the door.


----------



## sammclouis (May 16, 2008)

i do quite a bit of this in the week as i go to work from my van so need to be reasonably close and have not had any problems yet...if i do then i will cross that bridge when i come to it!!


----------



## AndyC (May 16, 2008)

wildman said:


> In the eyes of the law you need the land owners permission to sleep overnight in any vehicle, don't have it you are breaking the law. That is a stupid law but can be enforced so if anyone objects you could get a knock on the door.


True, The Criminal Justice and Public Order Act, Section 77, applies, see here 

I can't pretend to be an expert but as I understand it, in most cases a land owner cannot just give permission, he must have a site licence (and, usually, planning permission) in order to allow 'caravans' to be stationed on his land for the purpose of human habitation (some exemptions are permitted for particular cases). The term 'caravans' in this context also applies to motor vehicles constructed or adapted for the purpose of human habitation. 

AndyC


----------



## tresrikay (May 16, 2008)

I slept outside a mates house in Devon for 4 nights last year and no one paid the slightest interest in, me, the van or my mate. and if you can have a chat to someone in the street and ask if you would be annoying anyone, I am sure you would be o.k . As long as all the rest of the festival goers are not doing the same.


----------



## merlin wanderer (May 17, 2008)

I have parked on streets often do it wisely
pick somewhere quite with no curtain twitchers
common sense prevails the only problems
I have had are the young team comming home from
the pub giving the van a good shake will I am snoring
inside he he


----------



## janeandbob (May 17, 2008)

We have parked on a friends drive but I dont think camping outside someones house is very good. Just find somewhere out the way or ask if it would be OK. We met a German last year and he came to the UK and never paid once to park and he asked people for water and parked outside their house and that was fine. as long as you ask they can say yes or no, but just doing it gives us a bad name. Good Luck. Bob.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 17, 2008)

The HIghwaycode website ( http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Highwaycode/DG_069860) lists the rules as follows: 

*Parking at night
248*
You MUST NOT park on a road at night facing against the direction of the traffic flow unless in a recognised parking space.

*[Laws CUR reg 101 & RVLR reg 24]
249*
All vehicles MUST display parking lights when parked on a road or a lay-by on a road with a speed limit greater than 30 mph (48 km/h).

*[Law RVLR reg 24]
250*
Cars, goods vehicles not exceeding 1525 kg unladen weight, invalid carriages, motorcycles and pedal cycles may be parked without lights on a road (or lay-by) with a speed limit of 30 mph (48 km/h) or less if they are

    * at least 10 metres (32 feet) away from any junction, close to the kerb and facing in the direction of the traffic flow
    * in a recognised parking place or lay-by

Other vehicles and trailers, and all vehicles with projecting loads, MUST NOT be left on a road at night without lights.
----------------------------------------------------
My modest sized coachbuilt weighs 2600kg unladen so it cannot be parked on the road at night without lights. Hope that helps, Steve


----------

